# Digital Wizard Contest - Win $1,000



## mche (Feb 10, 2004)

Popular Photography & Imaging
The World's Largest Imaging Magazine


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
  For more information, contact:
John Owens: 212 767 5120
Mason Resnick: 212 767 6936 

Pop Photo's 2004 
Digital Wizard Contest
click your way to a $1,000 grand prize!!!

So you think you're good with image-editing software? A creative genius when it comes to Adobe Photoshop, Jasc Paint Shop Pro, Picture It! and others? Here's your chance to prove it with Popular Photography & Imaging's 2004 Digital Wizard Contest. You could win the $1,000 grand prize and have your work published in the magazine. (There are cash prizes for runners-up, too.)
     Go to www.popphoto.com , download the 12 photos in the Digital Wizard Contest file, and then work your magic. You have to use elements from at least four of the shots in Pop Photo's digital dozen. You can't add any other images, but you can apply any filters or plug-ins that your software can handle.
     The deadline for entries is April 1. The winners will be published in the July issue of Popular Photography & Imaging. See www.popphoto.com for all of the rules and details.

                                                                       ###
Popular Photography & Imaging is a publication of Hachette Filipacchi Media U.S.
1633 Broadway, New York, NY 10019


----------

